# [Q] Google Fit and Fitbit Sync



## lightmastertech (Apr 11, 2015)

I know Fitbit doesn't currently sync directly with Google Fit,  but does anyone know an indirect way of syncing them?  I love my Fitbit Surge, but Fitbit's app and website leave a lot to be desired. Has anyone had success syncing Fitbit to another app and then to Google Fit, or perhaps a couple app/websites in between them?


----------



## trikar21b (Apr 11, 2015)

lightmastertech said:


> I know Fitbit doesn't currently sync directly with Google Fit,  but does anyone know an indirect way of syncing them?  I love my Fitbit Surge, but Fitbit's app and website leave a lot to be desired. Has anyone had success syncing Fitbit to another app and then to Google Fit, or perhaps a couple app/websites in between them?

Click to collapse



Been looking into this myself for the past day (since I bought a Moto 360) and am trying to find a way to connect the two services since it is clear they do not connect directly. Will come back and post my findings when I'm done.

[edit] So far the best option I can find is using Runkeeper for Weight Tracking. Nothing for steps found yet.


----------



## lightmastertech (Apr 12, 2015)

I've gotten my steps to sync from Fitbit to Runtastic, but nothing else will. And I can't seem to figure out how to get anything to sync to Google Fit.


----------



## kuroSAVVAS (Jul 23, 2015)

Found this on github:

https://github.com/tantalor/fitsync

A bit manual process but better than nothing


----------



## Torre92 (Jul 29, 2015)

kuroSAVVAS said:


> Found this on github:
> 
> https://github.com/tantalor/fitsync
> 
> A bit manual process but better than nothing

Click to collapse



Actually for me isn't working. 
I obtained the Token from Fitbit but i'm unable to obtain the data from Google Fit APIs.

I'm still searching for another method, does anyone know something else? 

Thanks


----------



## nocurbs537 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Google Fit data in fitbit*

Here's what I've got and how they are working together:
Withings wireless scale
Withings wireless blood pressure monitor
Moto 360 watch
Fitbit One
Withings app
Fitbit app
MyFitnessPal app

The MyFitnessPal app is a key hub because it can share data with fitbit and Withings accounts (and is awesome for food tracking).  Scale readings automatically show up in MFP, asvdo fitbit steps from the fitbit devices.

Google Fit will sync automatically with the Withings app and Withings also takes all data from MyFitnessPal and the withings scale and blood pressure monitor.  My Moto 360 feeds Fit steps to Withings.

So it's all interconnected and I use the Withings dashboard most often which shows Fit steps, weight, BP and MFP calorie data.  I can launch MFP directly from Withings and use it's dashboards if I like.  

In MFap you'll see fitbit steps and withings scale and BP data.

At this point I've stopped wearing the fitbitbexcept as a sleep monitor.  I wear the 360 for all other step\fit data and use the withings dashboard primarily.

I started choosing withings devices because of the more flexible integration with partner portals like MFP, runkeeper, etc.

For what it's worth.  Oh...and I couldn't integrate Samsung S-Health with anything so I ditched Samsung devices altogether


----------



## RazorSky (Aug 10, 2015)

*Thank you!*



nocurbs537 said:


> Here's what I've got and how they are working together:
> Withings wireless scale
> Withings wireless blood pressure monitor
> Moto 360 watch
> ...

Click to collapse



I think Withings may have been the missing link. I just needed to get steps from Google Fit into myfittnesspal or fitbit that would then flow into the others. It would be nice if there was a central app that would collect this all and sync it evenly across.


----------



## sviluppatore (Sep 15, 2015)

*3rd party syncing solution*

I realize I am late to the game here, but in researching this same issue I came across this thread first and then I found this potential solution fitnesssyncer.com. It appears to sync a number of data sources. I cannot yet confirm syncing data from Google Fit into Fitbit, but it does work in the opposite direction. I should be able to get my hands on a device to test from Fit to Fitbit in the next couple of days. I hope this helps someone else.... have a good one.

brent


----------



## pilou360 (Sep 18, 2015)

Try this : http://googlefeedbit.habite.la/ but you have to do it manually ...


----------



## sviluppatore (Oct 21, 2015)

I am back with a quick report. The fitnesssyncer option wasn't as successful as I had hope it would be. I don't know if it is a time zone issue, but some days I would start out the morning with around 3k steps and a time stamp of when I was still in bed. I started trying the googlefeedbit option mentioned in the above post and I have had much more success. I have switched to using it exclusively. I hope this helps, have a good day. 

brent


----------



## xd1936 (Dec 31, 2015)

Now that Google Fit support has been added to MyFitnessPal, I'm curious how syncing them with that as the hub will work now!


----------



## okzygen (Feb 9, 2016)

xd1936 said:


> Now that Google Fit support has been added to MyFitnessPal, I'm curious how syncing them with that as the hub will work now!

Click to collapse



Any updates on the MyFitnessPal integration? I just set it up, but I can't tell if anything is syncing. Doesn't seem like it. 

The googlefeedbit page no longer seems to be working. 

Also, I think I know what the time zone issue was with fitnesssyncer.com, but when I tried to sync my Google Fit steps to Fitbit, I don't see any results in the Fitbit app or website. 

Any and all updates appreciated as I would love to not be wearing two devices all the time.


----------



## Red33 (Apr 3, 2016)

How do I get the moto 360 app?  Can't find it


----------



## xd1936 (May 10, 2016)

okzygen said:


> Any updates on the MyFitnessPal integration? I just set it up, but I can't tell if anything is syncing. Doesn't seem like it.
> 
> The googlefeedbit page no longer seems to be working.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't used them in some time, but from my limited experience a few months ago, I was getting double the steps in Google Fit. I disconnected Google Fit from MyFitnessPal, since Google Fit was adding together and combining all of the steps that it detected with the accelerometer with all of the Fitbit steps synced over through MyFitnessPal. It could be better now, who knows.


----------



## rikwebb (May 12, 2016)

Try this 

https://www.fitnesssyncer.com/frequently-asked-questions

Rik


----------



## blbaker (Jun 1, 2016)

*Fit2fitbit.com might be your solution*

Those of you are looking for Fitbit to Fit sync, I can't help you. But if you are looking for Fit to Fitbit, I made an app that does that because I was having the same problem. Check it out at fit2fitbit.com!


----------



## el_chiefo (Jun 16, 2016)

blbaker said:


> Those of you are looking for Fitbit to Fit sync, I can't help you. But if you are looking for Fit to Fitbit, I made an app that does that because I was having the same problem. Check it out at fit2fitbit.com!

Click to collapse



blbaker, just tried your app and it login doesn't work for Google... Error


----------



## blbaker (Jun 16, 2016)

el_chiefo said:


> blbaker, just tried your app and it login doesn't work for Google... Error

Click to collapse



Hey bud. Got that fixed. Got hit with that classic cease and desist for trademark infringement so had to rebrand/buy a new domain and Google didn't like that. Should be good to go now!


----------



## praveendath92 (Aug 17, 2016)

lightmastertech said:


> I know Fitbit doesn't currently sync directly with Google Fit,  but does anyone know an indirect way of syncing them?  I love my Fitbit Surge, but Fitbit's app and website leave a lot to be desired. Has anyone had success syncing Fitbit to another app and then to Google Fit, or perhaps a couple app/websites in between them?

Click to collapse



A bit manual but this syncs up all Fitbit data to Google Fit very precisely.

https://github.com/praveendath92/fitbit-googlefit

---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------




rikwebb said:


> Try this
> 
> https://www.fitnesssyncer.com/frequently-asked-questions
> 
> Rik

Click to collapse



It's not very accurate. All steps are aligned to 00:00! I finally decided to write my own tool to do a precise and complete sync.

https://github.com/praveendath92/fitbit-googlefit/

Works great for me. Do try!


----------



## Levistras (Sep 8, 2016)

praveendath92 said:


> A bit manual but this syncs up all Fitbit data to Google Fit very precisely.
> 
> https://github.com/praveendath92/fitbit-googlefit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does this sync the Weight information too?

I have a Fitbit Aria wireless scale and would love to get my weight data points into Google Fit.


----------



## lightmastertech (Apr 11, 2015)

I know Fitbit doesn't currently sync directly with Google Fit,  but does anyone know an indirect way of syncing them?  I love my Fitbit Surge, but Fitbit's app and website leave a lot to be desired. Has anyone had success syncing Fitbit to another app and then to Google Fit, or perhaps a couple app/websites in between them?


----------



## praveendath92 (Sep 8, 2016)

Levistras said:


> Does this sync the Weight information too?
> 
> I have a Fitbit Aria wireless scale and would love to get my weight data points into Google Fit.

Click to collapse



Yes, it does. Works for weight, body fat, heart rate, distance, steps and a few others. The full list can be found in the read me file.


----------



## Levistras (Sep 9, 2016)

praveendath92 said:


> Yes, it does. Works for weight, body fat, heart rate, distance, steps and a few others. The full list can be found in the read me file.

Click to collapse



Ok noob question.. is there an easy way to run this on Windows?


----------



## Muoto89 (Sep 28, 2016)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but you can use hydro coach to send inputted weight from fitbit app to Google fit.


----------



## coloxim (Dec 17, 2016)

praveendath92 said:


> A bit manual but this syncs up all Fitbit data to Google Fit very precisely.
> 
> https://github.com/praveendath92/fitbit-googlefit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





hi,

i'm very stupid...

how can i use it?

can  you help me, please?
thank you so much!!


----------



## praveendath92 (Dec 18, 2016)

Levistras said:


> Ok noob question.. is there an easy way to run this on Windows?

Click to collapse



Yes. I made video setup on Windows here http://pkp.io/blog/2016/08/fitbit-to-googlefit-sync/

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------




coloxim said:


> hi,
> 
> i'm very stupid...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a video setup for Windows. Check here http://pkp.io/blog/2016/08/fitbit-to-googlefit-sync/


----------



## coloxim (Dec 24, 2016)

praveendath92 said:


> Yes. I made video setup on Windows here http://pkp.io/blog/2016/08/fitbit-to-googlefit-sync/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry!


Thank you so much!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lightmastertech (Mar 8, 2017)

praveendath92 said:


> A bit manual but this syncs up all Fitbit data to Google Fit very precisely.
> 
> https://github.com/praveendath92/fitbit-googlefit

Click to collapse




Got rid of my Fitbit Surge forever ago because it was irritating my skin, and now I've recently gotten the Charge HR ($37 at Walmart ?). I'll try out your program when I get home, sounds great.


----------



## Kanzar (May 7, 2017)

praveendath92 said:


> Yes. I made video setup on Windows here http://pkp.io/blog/2016/08/fitbit-to-googlefit-sync/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The video page now has a 404? 

EDIT: The direct youtube link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-hhZwigyXs


----------



## praveendath92 (May 7, 2017)

*Updated link*

Here's the new link, http://pkp.io/blog/fitbit-to-googlefit-sync/


----------



## dlux.hu (Jul 1, 2017)

rikwebb said:


> Try this
> 
> https://www.fitnesssyncer.com/frequently-asked-questions
> 
> Rik

Click to collapse



Works well, thanks for the tip!


----------



## A|ex (Jul 5, 2017)

its taken some time but i managed to get a few years worth of data from fitbit to google


----------



## lightmastertech (Nov 30, 2017)

A|ex said:


> its taken some time but i managed to get a few years worth of data from fitbit to google

Click to collapse



I had given up on syncing to Google For when I got my Fitbit Charge, but now I've swapped that out for a Huawei Watch 2 and I'm looking to sync my Aria to Fit again. Which method did you have success with?


----------



## mikote2000 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for your work praveendath92!

I have configured a Heroku server and installed the app on it. I have defined an hourly cron script that fills Google Fit data from Fitbit.
The script works amazingly well.

I am a bit disappointed with Google Fit. I figured that the app would become more interesting when it was filled with data. I was wrong. In my opinion, Google Fit needs to improve a lot if it really wants to become a serious alternative to other apps.


----------



## A|ex (Oct 26, 2018)

lightmastertech said:


> I had given up on syncing to Google For when I got my Fitbit Charge, but now I've swapped that out for a Huawei Watch 2 and I'm looking to sync my Aria to Fit again. Which method did you have success with?

Click to collapse



fitbit-googlefit on github worked for me. exported many years of data from fitbit to googlefit. it took a while as fitbit limit the amount of data you can take over x period but if you leave it running it will eventually finish


----------



## Weemple (Nov 18, 2018)

For body weight data sync, you can also consider WeightHub, a desktop app available from weemple.com


----------

